# New 180 Gallon Planted Tank



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

That's a beautiful tank!
Looking forward to seeing it filled. roud:


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

sweet
a little bit greenish tinted glass though?


----------



## doubleott05 (Mar 16, 2010)

you dont need to totaly use eco complete just get some black gravel to mix in with it and you can save some big bucks. 

use a 1:3 eco to inert ratio for substrate.
you dont need filters to remove chlorine just get some prime and add for capfuls of it every time you water change( or 40ml of prime) you will eventually have to replace your filter anyway so just use a liquid additive to neutralize your chlorine. hope that helps

nice tank
good luck

Thanks
Elliot


----------



## XMX (Jan 5, 2011)

Nice job on the stand. It does look new. What plants are you planning to use?


----------



## WhiskeyD (May 10, 2009)

Go with Safe instead of Prime for such a large tank. I use the large bottle (1 kilo maybe?) of Safe on my 180G and 29G and its lasted over 6 months already and its still over 3/4 full. I went through Prime like crazy changing water in the 180 so Safe is a lot cheaper.


----------



## TankZen (Jan 31, 2011)

All the plants from my 55G will be going in...
Red Wendtii
Marble queen Radican Sword
Amazon Sword
Purple and Green Cabomba
Vals
Aponogeton Ulvaceus (my favorite plant)
Broad Ludwigia
Rotala Indica
Brazilian Pennywort
water sprite
baby tears

Still need to pick a foreground anyone have any suggestions for nice foreground plant that will do well without CO2



> you don't need filters to remove chlorine just get some prime


I've always heard is best to remove chlorine (add prime) before it enters the tank.... so I've ever added untreated water directly to the tank and then added prime after. That is why we are looking into filters to run the water through before it enters the tank. I think we need a sediment filter and carbon filter... Not sure how often they need to be changed yet. My husband is starting the plumbing this weekend. 

Eco complete is already ordered 

Now just need to find the perfect pieces of Manzanita wood


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Carbon filter for sure is what you need, but I don't think you should run hot water to the tank. I believe hot water breaks down the carbon very fast and is also difficult to regulate.

On my water changer, I only use cold water and do smaller water changes daily. When I had it running in its glory, I had it doing two 10% water changes daily on a 72 gallon. Shifter the temp by maybe a degree or two, but nothing that would cause stress on fish. You could probably do something similar.

If you use a sump for filtration, you can integrate the water changer in a lot easier and not have to deal with water level issues in the tank.


----------



## TankZen (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks for the ideas.... i wasn't going to do sump (closed loop) because I can't drill into my tank. I was planing to have some knobs to adjust hot cold and get them close to tank temp before the water passes through the filters....do you think 80 degree water passing through the carbon will be a problem?

Also If we did cold only I'm not sure how slow it would have to enter the tank so there wouldn't be large temp. changes. We plan to use the canister filter to pump the water so we wouldn't be able to slow it down. 

Was your W/C semi or fully automatic? 

I'll get some pics of our plumbing plans up here soon to get some input.....


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

My water changer was fully automatic. I ran it with an aquacontroller with water solenoids for both drain and fill.

If you want to figure out the tank temp swing, fill up the 180 after you get it planted (and before you add fish). Do a 10% or 20% water change (of course try and do the math for what water level to drain too) and refill with cold water. Voila. 

I am still not a big fan of the hot water, but do as you may. Too many things that could be a potential problem. Cold water is a lot easier to correct than scolding water. I try and take all precautions before hand and think of the worst (ie, what if the knob for the hot and cold water are accidentally adjusted, or the ball valve for the cold is closed, or there is a significant pressure drop in one not the other, etc. etc.)

If you have a temp controller, obviously, you could have programming that would terminate the water change if temps got to a certain point (I had my water changer set up to do a water change if the temp hit 80 degrees for any reason, say heater broke or stuck on, or metal halides ran hot that day, whatever).

You don't need to be drilled to run a sump, but this was just something I threw out there. Some people get paranoid about water levels dropping, etc.

Water changers are no joke. They are an incredible resource, but don't get too comfortable with the convenience. You still need to check it periodically and make sure things are working status quo.

I still larger water changes manually from time to time.


----------



## Jim Miller (Dec 24, 2002)

Gate: I've always wondered how you avoid overflow in a automatic w/c system. How do you ensure the "full" detector (float?) doesn't stick? Any redundancy? Is there a non-mechanical sensor available?

Thanks

Jim (my toilet tank float always seems to need smacking)


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Jim,

There are a few ways to do it. Obviously redundant float valves are the one option, but this could be unsightly in a nice tank. I use these floats from autotopoff.com. It simply a relay that cuts off power to the water fill solenoid.

I also use a normally closed solenoid, meaning that it needs to be energized to open. Lost power, solenoid (valve) closes down.

In addition, I also put this entire thing on a timer and set the timer to just about the amount of time it take to fill. I had this down pretty tight. This way, if the float for some reason stuck (which it never has) the timer will cut the power to the solenoid.


----------



## aquavert (Dec 19, 2010)

WOW...Sweet purchase...base really cleaned up nice...


----------



## TankZen (Jan 31, 2011)

aquavert Thanks!!!

Yeah we thought it was a sick deal. Now it looks brand new! Can't wait to start the hard scape and get it filled up .

Gatekeeper...thanks for the ideas. Your set up sounds amazing... higher tech then I think we are going though. I want to keep it semi automatic and plan to have a T in the plumbing where I can test water temp before directing it into the tank.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

TankZen said:


> I want to keep it semi automatic and plan to have a T in the plumbing where I can test water temp before directing it into the tank.


That will resolve my concerns for sure. Keeping some user intervention always makes for the best results over time.

can't wait to see this evolve.


----------



## TankZen (Jan 31, 2011)

In regards to my semi automatic water change setup.... Is a carbon filter all I need to make safe water changes for the tank... I see these 2, 3 and 4 phase housings with much more filtering coverage .... any advice??


----------



## TankZen (Jan 31, 2011)

Eco Complete arrived this weekend.









Tom Barr driftwood. The tank is taking shape. :icon_mrgr
Plan to order another driftwood package from Manzanita Burlworks for the other side of the tank this week.









close up....









Additional Xp3, inline heater, and Eheim media are on the way. 
My husband has started the plumbing... get some pics up once it's further along.


----------



## rhinotam0405 (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice! I just set up my 150 upgrade from my 55 as well  can't wait to see it!


----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

I used a Watts temperature control valve to regulate the water temp coming into my tank. Also, I've never had a problem with draining my tank, and I usually do a 80% wc, and adding the SAFE when the water level is low and then filling up with water. Works for me and ive been doin it for years.


----------



## TankZen (Jan 31, 2011)

rickztahone,

Thanks for the input you are not the only one to suggest just adding safe instead of going the filter route. We've decided to switch up the plan...instead of filters we'll just add safe. 

We found out our water has Chloramine. After talking to the filter guys.... we found out to break down Chloramine we would need two stages of carbon filters and when Chloramine breaks down there is a by product of ammonia. So it's possible we would have needed to add safe regardless to remove the ammonia. It we'd have to add safe any way what's the point spending $100 on filter housing and carbon?

BTW your DISCUS are amazing!!! Wow. I want discus in this tank once it is totally settled. It will be my first time owning them. I maybe be PMing you for advice when the time comes.


----------



## TankZen (Jan 31, 2011)

This weekend was interesting... had an ICH out break in my 55g. My fault don't have a QT tank and added some new Rummy nose directly to the tank. Treated with Aquari-sol for 5 days. Ich was still spreading and my corry cat started dieing...swimming upside down due to the meds.:icon_cry: Luckily I saw it and got him out right away and into a tupperware! 

Figured it's about time I get a sick/quarantine tank. There is no way I want to deal with treating a 180G so I will need one any way. Picked up a 20 gallon and luckily the Corry cat is in the new tank and doing great .I changed plans on my 55. Added carbon to get rid of meds because I don't want to loss any more fish. Got my temp to 84 and added 1/2 t salt per gallon. Fish are already looking better....hope to be rid of ich this week!!


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Subscribed! Good luck. Excited about this big tank!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Yikes! Best of luck with the ich, I HATE that stuff!

And glad you got a QT tank, even if it was too late to catch this quite in time. I think it will save you some heartache (and $$) in the future.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 3, 2010)

Looking good! Glad to hear you seem to have ich under control in the 55. Sounds like you have given ALOT of thought this tank! Have you decided about a background? Paint? Vinyl? Other? Just curious... :smile:


----------



## TankZen (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey Herbicidal,

For the background we are thinking about spray painting poster board white with a mix of blue/gray.... not quite sure yet. But I think we are going to experiment on our backing for our 55G which is currently back. I lovvvvve the look of the tanks without any background but it is too hard to hide everything and make it look good. After browsing AGA contest tanks for ideas I've seen a few with white/blue background that are cool. So I think we'll try that.

Yes finally Ich is disappearing in my 55G... Plants took a beating due to high temp and salt sadly.:icon_neut


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 3, 2010)

Cool, then if you don't like the way it looks, remove the poster board and spray another one! That works! roud:


----------



## houstonhobby (Dec 12, 2008)

My last tank the LFS people stretched a piece of black vinyl over the back with soapy water as an adhesive. I think they also had blue. Quick and easy way to do a background, and lasts better than paint directly on the glass.


----------



## TankZen (Jan 31, 2011)

*Update... Finally back to the tank!*

Well it has been a long time and I need to fill everyone in on the tank progress. 

It's still empty.... 

One thing lead to another and we thought once this tank is up it isn't coming down and the horrible green carpet needs to go before we set it up.

We are do it our-selfers so we did our first hardwood floor install. This is the before:










We did the dinning room also. We picked a 5in solid Hickory.










As with most home projects it snowballs and we ended up installing bead-board, new baseboards, chair rail and door trim. Also we found a surprise leaking door so we installed a new sliding door. 










Here are the after pics. We're not totally done yet still need to redue the mantel and add plasma over the top. 


























So that took up all of our time. Finally done and now back to the tank. The plumbing is almost done with new shelfs, electrical outlets, and lights installed in the cabinet... still need to hook up inline heaters and filters. Once we have that complete I'll get a pic up.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice job on your house. What a lot of work. The tank will be a piece of cake after all that!


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

Gorgeous floors and tank. I'm replacing the floors in two rooms next weekend. A little hesitant to do it myself but Im good with woodworking and anything else handy. Just never laid a floor. Hoping it goes easy...


----------



## TankZen (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks!! The floors were a ton of work but totally worth it! So happy they're done and now back to the tank....It's slow going getting it set up but the extra work will be worth it when it's done. Any one know where I can get some Seiryu Stone for a reasonable price or a similar stone that isn't too pricey?


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

Texas Holey Rock is probably the most abundant stone you can easily find that has really interesting texture like Seiryu. There are other options too but theyre escaping me right now...


----------



## drbotts (Apr 10, 2011)

Bump for Updates.  I know you didn't leave it alone ALL weekend.


----------



## TankZen (Jan 31, 2011)

*Tank Update*

As requested an update. :hihi:

Over the past few weeks we've added:

shelves for storage
wired up electrical outlets (yes we have plenty!) 
added light/light switch










The most important and time consuming upgrade to the tank is plumbing for a semi auto water change. No way were we going run a tube to fill/drain from the sink every time. The plumbing hooks up both hot and cold with knobs to adjust temperature and a pipe coming down that I can test the water temperature before sending it to the tank. We still need to hook up the plumbing to the xp3 input to fill and output to drain. The water will drain to a water reservor (still need to buy) outside so we can use the water to water our plants. Gotta put all those fertilizers to good use!!!roud:


----------



## drbotts (Apr 10, 2011)

Holy cow that's intense. Look at all those bags of fert . I'm really amazed at how you seem to be designing the stand with outlets, drains, etc. How much time did you and your husband put into the design before you started building it?
Did you have to run new plumbing to that area of the house for the hot and cold water lines? How are you treating the water that's going in?

I saw an interesting talk a few weeks ago by the guy who does all the aquarium upkeep at the Museum of Natural Science in downtown Raleigh. He had pictures of everything in the back room on how they filled, filtered, and maintained it. Pretty cool stuff.


----------



## TwoStrokeKing (Mar 24, 2011)

I want an auto water changer. come do mine. haha


----------



## TankZen (Jan 31, 2011)

> How much time did you and your husband put into the design before you started building it?


lol....that is too funny because he was really agonizing over the design. He wanted it all figured out before he started... he was staring at the tank for hours. Especially the plumbing he wanted it to be easily assessable yet out of the way. Finally he kept asking my opinion and I said you just gotta start... then it all came together. But it was really funny at the time.

The plumbing was run up through the floor from the crawl space. 


> How are you treating the water that's going in?


That was another thing we really debated. We have Cloramine treated water which requires two levels of filtration. We were going to buy 2-stage carbon filters to run the water through before it got to the tank. However, after calling the filter guys they told me Chloramine breaks down to a by product of ammonia so even with the filtration system we may need to add prime to the water. Many people on PT had already told me that they just added prime to their water after it goes into the tank instead of using filters so I figured there was no scene in adding the filters if I'd potentially have to add prime anyway.


----------



## drbotts (Apr 10, 2011)

you should talk to this guy who spoke at the last meeting. If i can dig up his name, I will. Other than that I'm going to PM you a guy to email about this. He's legit and did a whole program on treating water.


----------



## JCoxRocks (Mar 22, 2005)

Your setup in insane!! I'll happily donate fish & plants to you just to watch them thrive!

J


----------



## TankZen (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks J :icon_bigg! I am excited to get it up and running. I’m trying to figure out my co2 set up right now so I will be interested to see how you have yours set up in the 125 and get your advice. See ya tonight!


----------



## msawdey (Apr 6, 2009)

more pictures please!!!!


----------



## JCoxRocks (Mar 22, 2005)

TankZen said:


> Thanks J :icon_bigg! I am excited to get it up and running. I’m trying to figure out my co2 set up right now so I will be interested to see how you have yours set up in the 125 and get your advice. See ya tonight!


Oh crap! Does that mean I have to let you look under my tank?!?! :icon_eek:

J


----------



## jart (Jan 17, 2003)

Great thread! Any updates?
Could you elaborate a bit more on the plumbing... ie where in the picture does the water come in?

You did a great job with the floor and the wiring.


----------



## TankZen (Jan 31, 2011)

*Update: So we filled her up...a few surprises!*

So after some summer vacations its about time to get back to the tank! 

This past weekend we started installing our Cerges' Reactor. 
A few weekends back we meet up and saw a few local planted tankers tanks with pressurized co2. Well we decided we HAVE to go pressurized Co2 on this tank. This will be a first for me. I'm excited! :biggrin: Picked up a new 2-stage Airgas 3000 PSI for a sick deal on Ebay. Got the Burkert solenoid and JBJ bubble counter... still need to pick up Ideal needle valve and 10lb tank. Then figure out how to get everything together!!

This weekend we also got both inline heaters (just realized they are suppose to be installed vertical oppsss) and both xp3 filters hooked up. So we decided to do a test run and fill up the tank....plumbing worked great! However, one of the XP3 spewed water everywhere! After some contiplating we dicided we should upgrade filtration. We know two xp3 is just not enought any way. So we dicided to get what some planted tankers have called the "BEAST" the Eheim 2262. Can't wait to get this thing hooked up! 900GPH wow! :hihi: Know I have to buy 18L of media to fill it. 

Now some more pics...
Playing around with hardscape...not done yet









Starting to install Cerges' Reactor and inline heaters




























> Could you elaborate a bit more on the plumbing... ie where in the picture does the water come in?


Alright sorry this took so long to get this up. Some have asked more info on plumbing...so here is a diagram. The hot and cold are plumbed behind the wood (in the pic) into the tubes "hot" "cold" hitting a 90 and then run across the wood where we mounted everything so it was easy to access. The hot and cold have valves to adjust the temperature. In the picture the tube that is coming straight down is the tube labeled "water tap" in the diagram. We put that in there so we would have a way to test the water temperature before sending it into the tank. The canister is turned on when we want to drain the tank. It pumps the water into the xp3 through the plumbing and to the drain outside. When filling the tank we turn off the filter and run the water through the tubing and up to the spray bar.

Now the hard part waiting for our filter, media, and the rest of the co2 parts.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Are you going to one cannister or two? Congrats on going with the 'Beast' they are great filters that hold a ton of media. As for the heaters being horizontal just lower the intake side of it an inch or so that way you don't have to worry about air getting trapped in it and ruining the heater. 

If your going with 2 cannisters I would recommend dual outputs on the new CO2 regulator as it is much easier to make sure you get even CO2 distribution in the tank. If you are jsut going to use one filter I would recommend a couple of power heads to make sure you get good even flow through the tank.

Craig


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

Wow i am looking forward to updates for sure! I think you might as well take down the fire place and get a 12 ft tank =)


----------



## msawdey (Apr 6, 2009)

i need more updates!!!! Im bored at work today!


----------



## Mr_ed (May 24, 2011)

nice setup! subscribed.

who knew buying a used tank on CL would end up forcing you to renovate your house flooring


----------



## TankZen (Jan 31, 2011)

> Are you going to one canister or two?


Craigthor thanks for the suggestions. Your idea for fixing the heaters is good. 
We're planning to have two canisters. I don't want the 2262 hooked up to anything extra like our plumbing and/or the Cerges' Reactor. I don't want to restrict the flow of the canister and lower the GPH. So I will only run it through the in-line heater and nothing else. The extra canister xp3 (one day I'd like a smaller Eheim) will be used for a little extra flow and it will be hooked up to our plumbing and to the Cerges Reactor. 



> I would recommend a couple of power heads


I definitely plan to add two Hydor Koralia's to help with circulation. 


> I would recommend dual outputs on the new CO2 regulator


Would that require two needle valves and bubble counters? I think it would and my budget on the tank is so blown!! lol. If so to add another ideal valve and counter I may just have to wait and plan to do that in the future. 



> i need more updates!!!! Im bored at work today!


LOL I hear you!!!

Mr_ed... yes I've learned now that these projects tend to snowball! But I do love the new floors.


----------



## drbotts (Apr 10, 2011)

@TankZen That looks amazing T. To the guys point about dual outputs, yes it requires two needle valves and bubble counters. Although, the BC isn't a required part for any application it's a nice addition. 

Let me know if you end up needing any helping getting it assembled. Your hubby seems to know his stuff but if he needs a hand, he can call me. 

Have you guys figured out exactly what you're going to stock it all with? Do you have all your other plants in a holding tank for the time being? 

Your shrimp are doing fantastic by the way, thank you so much for them. They are thriving and big now. The breeder net worked out like a champ as it gathered 'just enough' algae to give them something to work on besides the pellets I fed them. They are happy as can be. 
I may have some plants I can give you if you still need some more. I only ask that I get free passes into "the aquarium" once it gets finished.


----------



## MyMonkey (Jul 17, 2007)

What a nice setup! Great work. Cant wait to see updates.


----------



## TankZen (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey drbotts

Good to hear the shrimp are doing well! I have so many right now I need to get some breather bags and sell some because my 20 gallon is full! I will definitely take you up on some plants in about two weeks once we get the new filter and fill the tank up. We will need a ton to stock that thing with so I don't have an algae explosion! :eek5:



> I only ask that I get free passes into "the aquarium" once it gets finished.


No problem there the local people gotta help each other out! :icon_lol:


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

just curious - did you end up using all 18 bags of EcoComplete???


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

Great Gobs of Goose Crap, 

that is a AWESOME SETUP!!!! I can't wait to see it filled and planted! WOW Yall have done alot to make sure the tank is going to be as easy as possible to maintain! BEAUTIFUL Floors and Home too!!! Better not let my Wife see all the work Yall did, or I will be busy for the next few months!!!

Keep up the AWESOME WORK!!!
Drewroud:


----------



## H82LOS3 (Mar 5, 2009)

wow i cant wait till ur done with everything, keep us updated pls


----------



## TankZen (Jan 31, 2011)

> did you end up using all 18 bags of EcoComplete???


LOL nooooo I definitely went a little crazy on the EcoComplete. I had extra so I redid my 55G and still had some left over. The 180G is 2" in the front part of the tank and 3" in the middle and back.



> Great Gobs of Goose Crap


BoxxerBoyDrew, LOL thanks for a good laugh in the AM before starting the work day! 

Well got the Eheim 2262 last night OMG!!! WOW this thing is a MONSTER...so much crazier than I could have imagined!!!! This weekend will be a busy tank weekend...looks like my husband will be redoing some of the plumbing to make better use of space since our plans have changed. Hope to get all co2 parts and get that set up as well. We will have some new pics up after the weekend once the BEAST is hooked up!! 

Two weeks tell fill up is our goal!:thumbsup:


----------



## TankZen (Jan 31, 2011)

*Update...new changes...*

Well as promised a pic of the beast! 2262... Pepper modeling for a size reference.:hihi:










It is crazier then imagined. Wow. Well after this weekend it is hooked up and ready to go. We decided to pump the 2262 straight to the tank no inline heater or Cerges reactor so the flow wont be slowed. We just got in a Eheim 2260 (pump only) and we run this inline to heaters, Creges reactor and maybe a UV sterilizer. The water will come in on the opposite side of the tank hit the 2260 then run to UV sterilizer and Creges reactor and split to a Y where I will have both heaters. This way the co2 will be entering on both sides of the tank. We aren't finished with this yet... here is where we're at....










I never realized how hard it was to find a small PVC Y before...there was nothing a the store but T's. We found a nice solution and bought a brass Y that is used on a garden hose. I think it turned out really nice. 

After getting the new filter in we realized that the florescent light fixture was eating up too much space. So my Husband installed Puck LED lighting...it's nice to know an electrician! :biggrin: I just love the way the cabinet glows now!


----------



## TankZen (Jan 31, 2011)

*Your ideas...?*

One thing I want peoples take on....After some research I've been reading that the Eheim 2262 is a very good biological filter but not as good for mechanical and many people have a separate filter for mechanical filtration. We were planning to use the 2262 for all our filtration. Now I'm wondering do we need something else for mechanical filtration? If so what? I'd rather not have more equipment in the tank. Also some say you can use filter floss in the 2262... but then many recommenced not doing that since this filter is so big and it will be hard to change. Any ideas?:icon_ques


----------



## jart (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for posting updated pictures.

I have no experience with this filter (in fact I'd like to learn more about it), but my suggestion would be to put some sort of foam over your intake tube and let that serve as your mechanical filter. Sure it'll clog up every week or so, but it would be easier to clean the foam that to take the filter apart.

From what I've read it's mostly the bulkiness and weight of the filter that makes cleaning it a chore.

And could you elaborate on the puck lights please? Model/ brand and how many?


----------



## Kosey929 (Mar 27, 2011)

I love your hardscape and can't wait to see how the tank takes shape. Subscribed!


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

TankZen said:


> One thing I want peoples take on....After some research I've been reading that the Eheim 2262 is a very good biological filter but not as good for mechanical and many people have a separate filter for mechanical filtration. We were planning to use the 2262 for all our filtration. Now I'm wondering do we need something else for mechanical filtration? If so what? I'd rather not have more equipment in the tank. Also some say you can use filter floss in the 2262... but then many recommenced not doing that since this filter is so big and it will be hard to change. Any ideas?:icon_ques


I dont' understand how it's not good for mechanical filtration. I've had this filter for a few years. First I used it on my 125g. Once I got a new rimless 95g tank it went on that one. It's just as good as any other Eheim. It' has great water flow. I use the pump by itself on it's own closed loop. I have anther loop powered by a mag drive 9.5 that runs my UV, heater, and CO2 reactor. I have that on a 1" line. I didnt' want anything to impede the 2260. It is a beast. It works fine. It's a lot of mechanical filtration. Mostly you will need more water movement. I have a Korolia as well in my 95g tank. Eheim 2260 - 950 gph, Mag drive 9.5 - 950 gph, and my Korolia. A lot of water movement, but a healthy clean tank.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Tex Gal said:


> I dont' understand how it's not good for mechanical filtration. I've had this filter for a few years. First I used it on my 125g. Once I got a new rimless 95g tank it went on that one. It's just as good as any other Eheim. It' has great water flow. I use the pump by itself on it's own closed loop. I have anther loop powered by a mag drive 9.5 that runs my UV, heater, and CO2 reactor. I have that on a 1" line. I didnt' want anything to impede the 2260. It is a beast. It works fine. It's a lot of mechanical filtration. Mostly you will need more water movement. I have a Korolia as well in my 95g tank. Eheim 2260 - 950 gph, Mag drive 9.5 - 950 gph, and my Korolia. A lot of water movement, but a healthy clean tank.


I think some of it comes from I've posted a couple of times about my usage of it, and that I don't use mine for its mechanical capabilities. I can be a great mechanical filter with the right floss just not how I use mine. I also use a foam prefilter over the intake which keeps 99% of the junk out of my filter.

Craig


----------



## TankZen (Jan 31, 2011)

> And could you elaborate on the puck lights please? Model/ brand and how many?


There are three we got them at lowes. They are black utilitech 3-Pack 120-Volt Puck Light.

My husband is an electritian so he hard wired the lights to a light switch under the tank.



> I dont' understand how it's not good for mechanical filtration.





> ....and that I don't use mine for its mechanical capabilities.


I think there was some confusion from reading past posts. I set mine up with the media's recomened by Eheim so it should do mechanical filtration then. 



> I use the pump by itself on it's own closed loop. I have anther loop powered by a mag drive 9.5 that runs my UV, heater, and CO2 reactor. I have that on a 1" line.


Sounds good... We will be doing the same. Think we will run 1 in line out of the pump too so it has max flow.


----------



## Chaos_Being (May 18, 2010)

Updates? :icon_smil


----------



## TankZen (Jan 31, 2011)

*Up and running!! PICS : )*

*8/17/11*: Pre Co2 some of these plants melted...










*8/22/11* Co2 up and runnin! 










*8/30/11* Starting to fill in...



















Under the tank: Not totally done yet....










Checked my readings last night and so happy :icon_bigg...after only 3 weeks this monster is finished cycling!! Fishless method. Just adding lots of plants and seeded sponges from one of my Eheims. 

Cherry shrimp were added last week and are loving this big tank...this is a big upgrade from their 20G! They grow really fast in this tank and look very deep red! 

Last night the first fish entered the tank...3 corry cats. I think they were a bit surprised by the current in this tank! Currently, I have a new batch of Rummy nose in quarantine.

*Fish plans for this tank: *
Large school of Rummys 30-50
Large school of Cardnial Tetras 
Medium school Hatchet fish

*Clean up crew:*
Lots of Ottos, Julii Cory Cats and Cherry Shrimp


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Looking good.


----------



## monk E (Sep 25, 2010)

wow im jealous! I love the scape and cant wait to see this grow in! congrats on a beautiful tank


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

It looks very good and it is a very neat set up. I'll have to admit I voted for the canopy, I have a 4 foot Coralife hood like your using and the light is poor compared to other hoods even DIY, so I think if you butchered those lighthoods and put them into your canopy with some good reflectors that are large enough to reflect, you would be better off with brighter light. Everything else on the tank is top notch and has been done with great care and it shows, a job well done!


----------



## sick lid (Jan 13, 2008)

I like it with canopy also. Plus, I liked the driftwood you originally had in there too. Keep us updated! Sick plumbing


----------



## jart (Jan 17, 2003)

Well, I think the canopy looks better. But, functionality is important. I stick my hand in my tank on at least a daily basis. Open top is best for me. 

I would worry about those hatchets if there is any open space for them to jump through.

Your plans for fish... excellent! Hopefully your cards will do ok. I find them extremely delicate.

It looks like your plant growth isn't explosive. This may be a sign that you have a good amount of light. I wouldn't want extremely fast growth in a six foot tank.

Thanks for posting the link on the puck lights!


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Is that a Boston Terrier? We love our Boston, never had a dog with a cooler personality and temperament... Awesome Dogs!

Anyways, I vote with the canopy. 

Setup looks great. I am very impressed with the plumbing


----------



## TankZen (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah I agree the canopy does look nice... I just hate having to remove it all the time to get into the tank. Also its nice to walk up to the tank and see the water flowing. It's a toss up. Definitely the over all picture of the tank looks nicer with it on. 



> Is that a Boston Terrier? We love our Boston, never had a dog with a cooler personality and temperament... Awesome Dogs!


Yes Pepper is a little Boston. I couldn't agree more they are the funniest coolest dogs. She is my first one and I couldn't imagine life without a Boston aka a little piggy around.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

TankZen said:


> Yeah I agree the canopy does look nice... I just hate having to remove it all the time to get into the tank. Also its nice to walk up to the tank and see the water flowing. It's a toss up. Definitely the over all picture of the tank looks nicer with it on.
> 
> Yes Pepper is a little Boston. I couldn't agree more they are the funniest coolest dogs. She is my first one and I couldn't imagine life without a Boston aka a little piggy around.


Agreed, conaopys can make maintance a PITA. 

Our Boston is a riot. I think we will forever have a Boston terrier!


----------



## TankZen (Jan 31, 2011)

Well we took your advice...canopy is on!

Well...It wasn't quite that simple. A little more DIY needed before we could add the canopy. Previously, our lights were sitting on top of glass covers... however with the canopy and glass tops on the tank there wasn't enough air flow and the lights got really hot. Also I really hate having glass tops on the tank. I think the more air flow the better especially when CO2 is added. So my husband added wooden braces in the canopy. The lights are secured 4in above the water and no tops needed. This also allows for better light distribution. He also hooked up two LED lights for night time. 










Power strip secured in the back of the canopy for lights to plug in.









We made some good changes to our filtration system. We found our flow was a bit too crazy. Plants blowing over and also with the high flow we couldn't see the pearling on the plants as well as we wanted to. 

Our new filtration system....We run the Eheim 2262 filter at night only. The Eheim 2260 (pump only) which runs our co2 and our HOB AquaClear 110 runs during the day. Our Co2 along with these pumps turn on 2 hrs before the lights come on and turn off 2 hours before the lights turn off. So 2 hours at night we have no pumps running... this is the sweetest time to watch the tank because the pearling is crazy :thumbsup:!!! You can see little streams of bubbles every where!

9/17/11 Alright enough talk....time for some new pics. Plants are starting to grow crazy.


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

Awesome job so far! I cant even begin to imagine how difficult it would be to aquascape my 180 >_< Threw some black sand down and 3 huge pieces of driftwood down and said I'm done LOL. 

Looks great, though and for sure gonna follow the thread.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Damn... Thats such a good view from the couch...


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

looks awesome! well done!


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

looks amazing, can't wait to set up my 125 this week.


----------



## TankZen (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks everyone :icon_mrgr

I'm really happy with how it's filling in.... very happy to be done with the new tank stage. Had some brown algae bloom but it has since died back and everything seems in good balance now. Hoping to add some more red plants and increase my school of Rummys. I am taking my time with it


----------



## TankZen (Jan 31, 2011)

*9 Discus!! Blue Scribble & Red Turquoise.*

Picked up 9 Discus (4 months old) last weekend: 5 Red Turquoise and 4 Aqua Green Scribbles. 
They are my first Discus and now I think I'm hooked!! They are such cool fish. 
















Blue Scribbles Parents:
















Red Turq. Parents:


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Those reds look awesome.


----------



## monkeyfish (Jul 5, 2010)

Tank looks great! Definitely looks better with the canopy. Have you thought about covering the corners of the tank with trim to make it look like the canopy and stand are one piece? I just painted some wall angle black and cut it perfect to fit and it just pops in, it really gives it a nice look. I would use wood in your case because it looks too nice to cheap out like I did.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I found this place with every fitting ever made and thought of you and the "wye" check out there selection here and I have not so much a canopy but more of a valance and the front has a piano hinge 4' long so it flips down for easy access, but the best part is it just sits on these little corner braces that are flipped upside down, but no center supports or cross bracing and no lid, take a look a the photo and the last photos in my journal. The light fixtures sit on a piece of 1/2 x 1/2 inch pine scabbed on about 4 inches above the top of the tank, something along these lines would help you when it's time to do maintenance.










BTW the tank, plants, and fish are beautiful!


----------



## TankZen (Jan 31, 2011)

*Plants are growing!*

Full tank shot. Plants are growing up good.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Needs more reds.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

It looks really good and nice and clean, I can't figure out how all those fish vanished in the second shot. If your a Discus fan did you see the size on the fish in "the behemoth" those discus are enormous and good color too.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Looks like everything is coming along nicely


----------



## aXio (May 29, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful tank. And the fact that you have gone Discus is even better =) Very lovely, Nothing beats Discus in my book *grin*


----------



## blkg35 (Aug 22, 2010)

So green!! What happen to the driftwood you initially were going to use?
Great tank, keep up the good work.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Wow that is a huge tank. Looks nice and healthy.


----------



## TankZen (Jan 31, 2011)

> Needs more reds.


I totally agree it needs more reds.... I seem to have trouble getting plants to grow red. Picked up some red plants and they grow green. I am keeping nitrate at 5-10ppm and am adding iorn. However, I can be lazy with frets and should add them more often. Right now I add Macro's and micro/Iorn once maybe twice a week.



> "the behemoth" those discus are enormous and good color too


Yeah those Discus are amazing… I never realized how cool Discus are. They really have such personality and really make you work for it. These Discus are finally starting to relax in the tank and come out in the open. Before I got them they had never seen a plant or another kind of fish. So my tank was a big shock for them. When they all come out they school across the tank and play in the filter current. They are so relaxing to watch. 



> What happen to the driftwood you initially were going to use?


A few people have asked that. Guess everyone liked it . We ended up taking it out… we still have it though… I like the left side of the tank clear. I feed the Discus there and they like to pick food off the gravel. We might end up putting it back in at some point.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Yeah I have a couple of plants that are staying nice and red. I picked up some Ludwigia 'Red' from Tom that comes in green then turns red I jsut moved it to more direct light to see if it will come in red. Also picked up some Ludiwigia 'Hybrid' that is Deep purpleish red and hasn't changed color but is also growing slower then the 'Red' from Tom. They look similar and in the end could be the same plants but it is hard to say as so far they are experiencing differnt growth patterns.

Craig


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

Beautiful tank! I agree, it needs more reds!


----------



## 2drtahoe4x4 (Oct 14, 2009)

Tank is looking great as are the new discus. After seeing how great yours look think I may have to make the drive and go pick some up myself.


----------



## drbotts (Apr 10, 2011)

Holy Smokes... Where have I been to miss out on this amazement. T... awesome and beautiful tank. 

Did you pick up the Discus at AO? I know a guy looking to unload a breeding pair.. at least I think he still is. 

What's your water temp now? Did you raise it for the Discus? 

I remember reading an article about combining these two because a friend who bought some plants from me had discus and had a hard time combining the two. Doesn't seem like you are having a problem though. ... Wow!


----------



## TankZen (Jan 31, 2011)

> Tank is looking great as are the new discus. After seeing how great yours look think I may have to make the drive and go pick some up myself.


Thanks 2drtahoe4x4! It is well worth the drive if you want some Discus...the fish are gorgeous!



> Did you pick up the Discus at AO?


Thanks David!! The tank is really coming along. I got the discus from the director of marine sciences UNC Wilmington. He had them advertised on Carolina fish talk. I love the fish :icon_smil… just hope they can get use to our (not so quiet house) Boston terrier running around and all. They do hide a fair amount but when they come out and swim back and forth across the tank they are beautiful. I hope they get less shy with time. I feel so paranoid because I have heard these fish are so hard to keep. I just hope to be successful with them in my tank. I raised the temp to 82. Ph 6.4 during the day (co2) 7 at night (w/o co2). I need to get some better pics of the tank still trying to figure out my camera to get some good pics. Are you ever in Wake Forest?? If so you need to come see the tank!


----------



## TankZen (Jan 31, 2011)

*Discus like their new home.*

Discus are settling into their new home... I love it when they school.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

TankZen, I'm very impressed - your discus tank is awesomely beautiful !
I had no idea how advanced you were when responding to your other thread recently.
Doesn't look like you need much, if any, help at all.


----------



## TankZen (Jan 31, 2011)

> TankZen, I'm very impressed - your discus tank is awesomely beautiful ! I had no idea how advanced you were when responding to your other thread recently. Doesn't look like you need much, if any, help at all.


LOL...Thanks discuspaul!! I think I am being overly paranoid with the new Discus... my motherliness taking over. All these people saying Discus are so hard got to me I guess... you are right and with some time they are really starting to come around and are more comfortable in the planted tank... I couldn't find any of the marks on them yesterday I had seen a few days ago. Their color was great...they were out most of the day yesterday swimming back and forth across the tank and playing in the current. Who said Discus didn't like current..? These guys love it! Thanks for your complements and great advice!!


----------



## Chaos_Being (May 18, 2010)

Wow, your tank looks amazing now!


----------



## JCoxRocks (Mar 22, 2005)

Tess! Its been a little while! Tank looks amazing!

If you need some red in the tank, I can probably help you out with some Red Tiger Lotus and some Polygonum. I actually just gave David a ton of Polygonum. Grows bright red in my tank. I'm sure I have a plantlet or two of the Red Tiger Lotus you are welcome to. Only one catch.... If your discus spawn, you'll keep me in mind!!!

Keep it up. I'll send you a PM with my number. If you want some of the red lotus, I can help you out with that. I've been super lazy with my tanks during football season. I'm actually pretty embarrassed with the 125g right now. My phillipine blue angels are spawning and i got some Apistos from a friend that I'm trying to breed as well, so I've been more focused on that and less on making the tanks look good. 

Looks great!

J


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey, Tankzen - keep up the good work !
Keep it looking like that for a couple of months, and you'll be amazed at how those discus turn out. They'll begin to round out - partially lose their bars, and color up significantly - I believe they'll look superb, and you'll be very pleased.


----------



## The Gipper (Sep 9, 2003)

Nice! I'm looking into a 180 as well (currently 120 with plants & discus). Eearly on you mentioned a UV, doesn't look like you put one on, any reason?


----------



## jart (Jan 17, 2003)

Very, very impressive...


----------



## TankZen (Jan 31, 2011)

> Tess! Its been a little while! Tank looks amazing!


Thanks J! I'd love to pick up a few more plants from you : ). We'll also bring some clippings of plants I know you don't have in case you'd like to add anything new to your tank... and yes for sure if I ever get Discus baby's I'll call you first! LOL seems crazy to think of it now but you never know... that sure would be sweet! You need to make it out to Wake Forest and come see our set up. I'll send you a text and see if we can set something up this weekend.



> early on you mentioned a UV, doesn't look like you put one on,


We have a 18W uv on there now... I turn it on after water changes. 
Only issues recently is BBA algae... plan to turn up the co2 a bit to see if that's the problem. 



> They'll begin to round out - partially lose their bars, and color up significantly


discuspaul, they are really starting to look good... getting bigger color looks great and are getting very comfortable in the tank. Also after two weeks they are finally eating the FD black worms : ). They are such picky fish lol! I've been mixing them with the blood worms.


----------



## TankZen (Jan 31, 2011)

*New year new pics!*

New year new pics! Very happy with the tank :icon_mrgr. Plants growing like crazy! Still need to add a good foreground plant....planning Dwarf Tears. Wondering why my fish hide for pics:icon_ques. I'll have to get some new shots of Discus up soon they're growing fast! 
1/7/12









1/7/12


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

well done.
looking nice,clean and healthy.
md


----------



## smiller (Dec 4, 2011)

Beautiful tank. Are you happy with the Eco-Complete?


----------



## 1000RRSTUNNA (Jan 16, 2012)

wow i hope my 120 build turns out like this..... gorgeous


----------



## TankZen (Jan 31, 2011)

> Are you happy with the Eco-Complete?


I am very happy with the Eco-complete. The only disadvantage is the discus color would be better if I had a lighter colored bottom. However, if I were to do it again I would still pick eco. 

One thing to consider....in my non co2 low tech no ferts 55G the Eco negatively effected the Cherry Shrimp. I think the Eco released micro nutrients into the water faster then the plants could uptake causing nutrient build up. The shrimp died in that tank. After I removed Eco and added sand the shrimp are happy living in the 55G. In the 180 with Eco I don't have this problem.... Co2 enriched and EI dosed the cherry shrimp live happy there probably... due to fast plant growth and nutrient up take.



> wow i hope my 120 build turns out like this..... gorgeous


Thanks :icon_bigg


----------



## smiller (Dec 4, 2011)

The reason I asked about the Eco-Complete is that I have a friend who has a small tank and using it and she said she has had an issue with the plants coming out of it on their own. I have not seen the tank or know the Eco depth or any other particulars, just going by her experience. In my long search for substrate to go into my 150 I was leaning toward Eco but wanted to know if others had had this problem. Thanks!


----------



## drbotts (Apr 10, 2011)

I'd say those plants filled out nicely. Hah.. Wow. Any recent pics?


----------



## TankZen (Jan 31, 2011)

LOL you are reading my mind. Just snapped a few new pics last night and I'm getting them up today! You need to start a tank journal for your 55. If you're ever in Wake forest let us know. roud:


----------



## TankZen (Jan 31, 2011)

*New pics (about time!)*

Here are some new pics (yes it's about time!)... The tank is doing great. Relatively low maintenance and the plants are growing like crazy.








The Discus are starting to cooler up and are fully adjusted to the tank (less shy). Rummy nose are flying around like always.


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

It's looking very nice. Good job. 

What temp are you running with the discus?


----------



## TankZen (Jan 31, 2011)

> What temp are you running with the discus?


82 degrees


----------



## TankZen (Jan 31, 2011)

Time for a new picture. Some new additions to the tank and a few kicked out....









Added 40 Cardinal tetras and within a few hours the Discus decided they were lunch. So out with the Discus. I want a tank where I can have small schooling fish so this was not ok with me. The Discus now live up stairs in the 55G and are actually happier living by themselves. Also got 11 Roseline Barbs at a sick price of $5 each. I love love these fish!! They are a new favorite! They are always cruising around and so beautiful to look at. They also love the strong current and are always playing in it. 

New night lights LED... They make a really nice glow. We got them from lowes they're actually under cabinet lights. 









Also if anyone who has input on good settings for a cannon power shot to take better pictures please share I am still trying to figure that out.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 3, 2010)

The tank looks awesome! Sorry about the Cardinals.

I also have a Canon Powershot (model SX110 IS). First off, you need to use a tripod. After that, I typcially use the 'M' mode. Once there, I use the rotating dial on the right side of the camera screen to adjust shutter speed. To adjust the 'F' stop, temporarily go to the 'Av' or aperture priority mode and change the setting there. Switch back to 'M' and make any further shutter speed adjustments and take a picture. A longer shutter speed will also blur the fish, so it's a compromise. I would suggest taking notes as to what settings you used for each picture to determine the best settings for you. I'm still a bit photo challenged myself and I suspect others will chime in that have way more experience than I do. :biggrin:

Good luck!


----------

